# Power Max 826 OE snowthrower question



## Kal Perry (Nov 19, 2019)

I purchased the Toro Power Max 826 OE snowblower as a new machine 3.5 years ago. Today while changing the oil, I observed something I had never noticed before. 

 See the "what is this?" question I posted in the photo.

It has a screw-off cover, that when removed reveals some type of reservoir that is either empty or has a fluid farther down. The Toro manual says nothing about this. Just curious, if anyone knows what this is????


----------



## toromike (Aug 20, 2018)

That is an access to the engine oil sump. There is usually another one on the other side of the engine. When the oil is just about to run out of that port, the engine oil is at the full level.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

normal,leave it alone, snowblower motors are winter modified lawn mower /equipment engines they use 2 sometimes 3 oil fill areas like you show, if it has a dip stick use it only, forget about the fill level screws which could have a plug like you point out or one spot that is not machined on the other side at the same level .


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

On more generic engines, those plugs (typically one on each side of the crankcase) are the way to check & change the oil. Toro, being more thoughtful, gives you the traditional dipsick for ease of use.


----------



## toms (Nov 17, 2017)

When I picked up my new blower with the 305cc briggs engine (which has two plastic screw in caps + the oil fill dip stick tube) I was told by the shop guy to make sure they are tight several times during the season as he has seen them come loose or come out and by the time the operator noticed it was too late and the engine was toast.


----------



## steeve725 (Jan 25, 2014)

tpenfield said:


> On more generic engines, those plugs (typically one on each side of the crankcase) are the way to check & change the oil. Toro, being more thoughtful, gives you the traditional dipsick for ease of use.


My brand new Toro 821QZE with the 252cc engine has the oil fill plug were you fill and check the oil, it’s the plug that you say comes on more generic engines. The manual for 821 QZE online shows the 821 QZE has the fill tube like all the other 252cc engines that Toro has in the other The above transmitter.

In my case I guess Toro wasn’t more thoughtful


----------

